# instant hot water



## mowpar (Mar 23, 2008)

Do the advertised in line hot water units actually work? If so are they more effecient than electric or gas hot water tanks. In any case where are they best installed? My hot water tank is at one end of the house, and bathrooms at the other. No basement, or crawl space ( slab) so water has to travel above the ceilings in the attic. By the time the hot water gets to the bathroom I have already used probably a gallon of water, and I must pay for the water and pay for its disposal.

Thus I have been thinking about these instant hot water units, but I believe they are still quite new, and I have not heard of anyone around here that has one that I can ask about how they work. 

I need a lot of light shed on this subject. Such as expense. Last I heard they were around 5 hundred to buy. whether or not price has gone up or down I do not know. I also would like to know if I would be able to install this my self I am very good with soldering and have changed my electric to gas hot water recently with no problems.

Where would I intall the unit? In the attic? under the sink? What about the kitchen area would I need antoher instant type unit to take care of that area of hot water use? Would I eliminate the hot water tank to my house altogether. There are to many questions and I have never heard of any of these questions asked or heard there answers anywhere. May be I just don't get around. In any case these are just some of the questions I have and I am sure their are more qustions I have not even thought to ask, as I ignorant, on this subject. But I would like to know something more about this hot water system. 

Thanks


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey, I once knew a Maoist. He was up on a federal charge---something to do with revolution or something. 30 years later, I bet he's rotting away in Cuba.

Oh yeah...call a licensed plumber.


----------



## J87513 (Jan 15, 2007)

I've done a few in my days. The most common problems with plumbers puting them in are that they have the gas connnected to the instant hot water heater like it's a normal tank. You can do that. You'll choke it. You have to run a 3/4" line from the meter. They don't keep the water sitting in the tank (they don't have a tank) but when they heat the water they breath alot of gas. Also, use the official ventilation that is specifically made for the tankless heaters, don't use normal water heater ventilation, you'll get condensate falling back into the heater .

Besides those two things you should be just fine. Just make sure that it is sized for the demand of the house and follow the simple instructions.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Put it in the attic at mid point. Insulate the pipes 

Good Luck


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

J87513 said:


> I've done a few in my days. The most common problems with plumbers puting them in are that they have the gas connnected to the instant hot water heater like it's a normal tank. You can do that. You'll choke it. You have to run a 3/4" line from the meter. They don't keep the water sitting in the tank (they don't have a tank) but when they heat the water they breath alot of gas. Also, use the official ventilation that is specifically made for the tankless heaters, don't use normal water heater ventilation, you'll get condensate falling back into the heater .
> 
> Besides those two things you should be just fine. Just make sure that it is sized for the demand of the house and follow the simple instructions.


 
Oh boy........

I can appreciate wanting to help...but your not.

"You can do that. You'll choke it. You have to run a 3/4" line from the meter."

You cannot do that. You will not "choke it" you will starve the unit. What if I have a 100K BTU FAU - a 30KBTU Dryer - a 80KBTU range all off that same 3/4" gas line? If I just back out the 1/2" nipple feeding the tanked heater and put in a 3/4" one, will that make it work? What if I follow the 1/2" line until I see the 3/4" line and just adapt from their, will that work? What if the heater I am installing requires 250KBTU's, than what? CAn I simply install a new 3/4" line from the meter? What of the meter is 200 feet away from the proposed location? What if the meter is 50 feet from the location? What if the load for the house is 400KBTU's and I only have a 180KBTU meter, what do I do then?

I don't mean to blast ya...like I said I can appreciate your wanting to help. The OP is getting into things that are way above his head, saying things like make sure it's a 3/4" gas line and that the vent pieces from the tanked heater will cause condensate with a tankless is just far from accurate.

OP, Call a plumber. It's like me wanting to build a 30 foot high wall with river rock, and not have it fall on my head when completed.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Mowpar

Listen to James,he knows, call a pro, your looking for problems on your own.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jan 7, 2008)

James is right. There are too many variables to account for. You need to hire a plumber to evaluate your situation, if you plan to install a tankless heater. The on-demand heater will not solve the need for instant hot water, it will only provide endless hot water unless....Hire a plumber


----------

